# Help! Donkey with runny/mushy poop



## Hollykiwi26 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello! We rescued 2 Jenny’s yesterday and both are a little malnourished. Hip bones showing slightly but bellies are very full. They were brought from OH to FL about 5 days ago and the guy who orignally wanted them backed out so we got them. They were in a large round pen with just dirt and sand for about 3 days before we rescued them and now they’re in a pasture with grass and hay. They have been having runny/mushy stool most of today. They were given dewormer this afternoon as well. Not sure if it’s from change in diet and stress of a new home or something else. Any help or suggestions would be great!


----------



## Beekissed (Nov 16, 2020)

I'd say it's a change in feed more than anything.   If you can get your hands on some straw and mix it with their hay it may help balance their gut.   Donkey rescue places feed straw also, as donkeys do not do well on rich feeds and pastures.  They are a desert animal and do better on brush and coarse forbs.


----------



## Kusanar (Nov 17, 2020)

While I agree with @Beekissed comment above that it is likely to be diet change related, I would like to point out that there was a slight falsity in her response above:


Beekissed said:


> it may help balance their rumens.


Donkeys don't have rumens, that is a goat, sheep, cow, camel, etc type of thing and not something horses and donkeys have. 

They ARE desert animals and are evolved to eat less nutritious feeds. I have heard of people giving horses active culture yogurt to help balance the gut bacteria (the same way humans eat it for the same purpose) but I haven't researched it in horses and certainly not in donkeys so I don't know if there would be adverse effects from giving that. 

With soft stools, the only real hazards to their health are if they get dehydrated, so make sure they are drinking enough, or if they start developing sores from wet poop stuck to their butts. If the wet poop is becoming an issue and they will allow it, you can clean them up and smear Vaseline or similar to their rear ends so that the manure can't actually touch skin, just wipe it clean with a rag and re-apply occasionally. 

I would give them a week or so anyway as the diet change or the worming could cause this issue. If it doesn't clear up or you become more concerned please let us know and we can try to troubleshoot further. Poop pictures and poopy butt pictures are fine and may help some with figuring it out.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 17, 2020)

There are soooo many possible causes of a case of the gooeys - stress from the move, dietary change, worms, worming, sand in the gut from the previous place . . . . My inclination would be to get them off the grass. Good quality grass hay and water are what a lot of donkeys thrive on; if these gals haven't had access to grass, their gut flora may not be able to cope with it just yet. (And just FYI, there are probiotic products made for horses that you may be able to find at your local feed store, or buy online if not)


----------



## Bumpa (Nov 25, 2020)

I would agree with diet change.  When donkeys get on fresh grass and haven't had it they always get loose poop.  They will eventually adjust.  Whenever my girls get a hold of something new they have the same issue.


----------

